# IUI / low post-wash sperm count



## Clarabella12 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi All!

I had my third IUI yesterday.  All had been looking good until they told me that my husband's post-wash sperm count was low at 4 million, with only 2 million being used in the insemination.  Has anyone else experienced something similar?  I'm trying to be positive, but it doesn't sound good!

Thanks x


----------

